# اجهزة العيون +اجهزة العمليات + اجهزة المختبرات ** جاهــز للرد على استفسارتكم



## المهندس السنيدي (13 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تحية وبعد 

اخواني الكرام 

انا مستعد للرد على استفسارتكم بكل ما يتعلق بهذه الاجهزة التالية :- 


اولا : قسم عيادة العيون 

1:- Slit Lamp لشركــــة Topcon 
2:- Tonometers لشركـــــة Topcon 
3:- ophthalmic لشركــــة Topcon 


ثانيا : قسم العمليـــات 

1:- جهاز التخديـــر لشركـــة Blease


ثالثا: قسم المختبرات 

1:- جهاز تحليل تخثر الدم SYSMEX CA1500 لشركــــة SYSMEX
2:- جهاز تحليل تخثر الدم SYSMEX CA560 لشركــــة SYSMEX


رابعـــا : قسم العيادات العامة 

1 :-جهــاز الميزان لشركــــة seca
2:- جهــاز الميزان لشركـــة Adam


هذا ولكم تحياتي وشكري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أبريل 2008)

تحياتي وشكرا لك على فتح الاسئلة التي تتعلق بأجهزة العيون .

الربط التالي يحتاج الى اجابات .

هنا .


وشكرا على تعاونك وحرصك .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو نجم (19 أبريل 2008)

اريد مواصفات جهاز electrolysis machine جهاز عيون


----------



## ymmb (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بحثت في الإنترنت عن أي موقع أو ملف أو أي شيئ أجد فيه شرح لمبدأ عمل و تركيبة كل أو أي جهاز من أجهزة العيون لكني لم أجد شيئا ، سوى مواقع تعرض منتجاتها أو مواقع طبية تتكلم من ناحية طبية جراحية ، ياريت من لديه أي موقع أو ملف مفيد يشرح مبدأ عمل هذه الأجهزة وتركيبها وطريقة الفحص بها ، ياريت يدلنا عليه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي العزيز


----------



## القيصرالصغير (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وانا اخوي المهندس السنيدي بضيف اذا اي واحد عندو استفسار عن اجهزة العيون carl zeiss او اي شي يتعلق باجهزة الcarl zeiss انا جاهز للرد


----------



## التوزري (21 نوفمبر 2008)

لماذا تنتظرون الاسئلة 
بادروا بالافادة افادكم الله


----------



## scorpion1988 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على فتح باب للسؤال عن جهاز slit lamp واكون شاكرة اذا وجدت اي معلومة عن هذا الجهاز


----------



## الحزينه (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام وعليكم 
اريد في قسم المختبرات جهاز قياس السكر وجهاز قياس نسبه الدم


----------



## ymmb (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*Ophthalmic Equipment*

كيف يمكنني تحميل ملف ليتسنى لكل زوار المنتدى الإطلاع عليه ؟؟؟
هل هي من أيقونة "مركز رفع الملفات" ؟ 
لقد ضغطت عليها ، فظهرت لي صفحة مكتوب عليها ... يجب أن يكون عدد المشاركات أكثر من مائة لأتمكن من تحميل الملف !!!


----------



## لوفر الفنان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هلا وضحت لنا أخونا مهندس السنيدي آلية عمل كل من جهاز ال Slit Lamp & Tonometer بأختصار
وفي أي حالات مرضية يستخدم كل منهما ؟
في الحقيقة لـدي أسـئلة كثيرة حول أجهزة آخرى سوف أطرحها بعد الاجابة من حضرتكم على هذه مشــكووووووووووراً :81:​


----------



## احمد النشرتى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اريدمعرفة معلومات عن جهاز galvanic faradic ارجو الرد


----------



## مهندابوسيف (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أرغب بالحصول على معلومات عن جهازTonometer


----------



## مهند المهداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لدي استفسار بسيط وهو لماذا تكون عدسات اجهزة العيون فيها لون مائل الى الزرقة وام هو سبب جعلها ذات سمك كبير؟
مشكور مقدما


----------



## احمد ابديوى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## قانعة (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى سؤال حول شرح و صورة استخدام جهاز
slit lamp و opthalmic


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يناير 2009)

تفضلي هذا الرابط .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52252.html

البغدادي


----------



## engmontaha (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز أخيرا وجدتك ......... هل يمكنك ان توضح لنا كيفية عمل جهاز قياس قوة عدسة الزرع وجهاز قياس قوة عدسة العين وما الفرق بينهما 
وان تضع لنا ملفات مرفقة عن هذين الجهازين بشكل يوضح مخططاتها الصندوقية وداراتهما الداخلية 
رجاء الرد السريع


----------



## perin (20 مارس 2009)

ما الفرق بينجهاز قياس قوة عدسة الزرع وجهاز قياس قوة عدسة العين لمن يعرف أية معلومات فيرجى الرد السريع
وان يضع لنا ملفات مرفقة عن هذين الجهازين بشكل يوضح مخططاتها الصندوقية وداراتهما الداخلية 
رجاء الرد السريع و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## al_fuad (28 مارس 2009)

بكون ممنون لك يا مهندسي الفاضل لو تفضلت عليا بكلاً من الاتي :
- Blood Gas Analayzer Omni c for Roche company


----------



## blackhorse (29 مارس 2009)

بادرة جميلة من انسان محترم الله يعطيك العافية 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بنوته عسوووووله (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا ................بس انا ابغى اجهزه للمختبرات حديثه ممكن تساعدي (ابغى معلومات وكيفيه استخدام الجهاز مع صورة الجهاز )زي جهاز الطيف اللوني او اللهبي او غيره ..................................ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## دنيا الحب (4 مايو 2009)

ياريت ياخوي تديني فكره عن اجهزة المختبرات بالصوره وطريقة عملها والغرض منها اتمنى يكون بالعربي عشان عندي مقابله في شركة معدات اجهزة معامل لو سمحت في اقرب وقت عشان يكون عندي فكره عنها
جزاك الله الف خير
وبالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## ghost_adel (4 مايو 2009)

ممكن معلومات عن جهاز visual field


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (23 يونيو 2009)

احتاج معلومات عن جهاز المعملcolorimeter


----------



## sarahsamir (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هو فى جهاز كده عايزة اعرف عنه ازاى اعمله صيانة دورية و ازاى اشتريه
الجهاز هو 
Corneal topography
ياريت لو فيه user manual ليه ترفعه

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (27 يونيو 2009)

*أين أنت ؟*

السلام عليكم 

مهندس السنيدى أين أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لست أعلم أضع استفسارى أم لا فأنا لا أجد ردود من حضرتك على أسئلة الأخوة 


وشكرا


----------



## سمسم ماهر (20 يوليو 2009)

كيفيه تظبيط الصفائح في جهاز ال sysmex


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات ما تكفي


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعين


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

رأيت عشرات الاستفسارات وما رأيت اجابة واحدة
الله المستعان


----------



## ahmed alzabidi (26 فبراير 2014)

من لديه اي معلومات ارجووه ان يتكرم ويعلمنا بها او اي كتب او مواقع عن اجهزة العيون بشكل عام


----------

